# The little pinkie that could--newest baby



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Too-fancy title, I'll admit  
I bred one of my older does as a final breeding, but for some reason she just didn't lactate. She's about 8 months and this is her third litter (second at my mousery) so I'm guessing that played into it. She started out with 8 bubs in the nest but one or two died each day until at day 7 just one baby was left. Miraculously the little doe made it to two weeks, and started eating food by herself

Two weeks old










By three weeks mum wanted nothing to do with her and I decided to integrate the baby in with a few weaned does from a litter a week older than her. Here she is with her four week old adopted littermates. One young doe in particular immediately formed an attachment to her--over her other littermates even, which I found strange. But they are all doing well now! Here she is at three weeks. The other mice in the photo are four weeks--you can see how stunted the one baby's growth is by her ordeal. She gets a special formula once a day that she laps out of a dish, but other than that she eats regular food, plays with the others, climbs about, runs, and is happy to be alive!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

She does look good all things considered.  Good luck with her.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh I am so glad she is alive, I hope she lives a wonderful life. That's sad, she is so small,  Luckily small mice seem to be more affectionate. Thank you so much for taking the time and thought into making her life lovely!


----------

